# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Douzime dition - second semestre 2016

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2016 sest coul (un peu ni vu ni connu) et le moment est venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette douzime dition.

 ::fleche::  Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Effectivement, votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.BzzObsidian


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

Mickael Baronal1_24AlainTechdourouc05NoSmokingLittleWhiteJean-Philippe AndrclaudeLELOUPf-lebPhilippe JOCHMANS

Comme le semestre prcdent, nous avons un second classement pour les modrateurs. Il faut savoir que la modration est un travail indispensable pour garder un forum propre, cohrent et ainsi faciliter la recherche d'information pour tous nos visiteurs. La modration ne consiste pas simplement  dplacer des discussions, corriger des titres, etc. Il faut galement traiter les avertissements, les cas problmatiques, les spams et autres. Sans oublier les billets de blogs qui ne cessent de paratre chaque semaine. Ce travail n'est actuellement pas comptabilis par notre systme. C'est pourquoi nous avons dcid de concevoir un autre classement pour remercier les modrateurs qui prennent part  ces tches. Un modrateur peut se retrouver dans les deux classement car ce sont bel et bien des actions diffrentes :

dourouc05kolodzJean-Philippe AndrchrtopheMalick SECKCelirajoel.drigoLittleWhitesevyc64BkteroDomi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BarondjibrilLittleWhiteAlcatz

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Robin56verminegvasseur58dourouc05zoom61Hinault Romaric


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forum


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhitemewtowgvasseur58Songbird_WinjeromeMickael Baronchrtophef-lebMalick SECKwkoza

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 5 des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

gvasseur58Hinault RomaricdanielhagnoulyahikoMarieKisSlaJoue


*Le top 10 des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhitegvasseur58vermineMickael BaronyahikoSongbird_Maxime CapellotcomtoisSylvainPV


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

verminekiki29manhostAlcatzissam.abdallah


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

f-lebMalick SECKClaudeLELOUPcedjacques_jean


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Winjerome - Mise en place de colorations syntaxiquesWinjerome - Support  la Rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

